# Manta Ray



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Has anyone seen or used one of the new Liquid Logic Manta Ray's. They look to be well thought out yaks and not overly expensive.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

That's the yak I really wanted to buy. However, WRO wasn't carrying the LL SOTs. I got tired of trying to buy one locally, so I got the Prowler. 

Those Manta Rays do look sweet.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN THE MANTA RAY 12, I'D ALSO LOOK AT THE WS TARPON 12 AND THE NEW HERITAGE REDFISH 12 IF YOU CAN FIND ONE.

I BOUGHT A MANTA RAY 12 A COUPLE MONTHS AGO AND LIKE IT. HERE IS THE REVIEW I DID ON THE KAYAKFISHINGSTUFF WEBSITE:

I'm giving this kayak a 5 because I feel like it is one of the best choices in a 12' sit on top.
So if I sound critical it's only because I hope Liquid Logic will fix the detail stuff and make it 'the best'.

Positives:

Super comfortable padded seat.
Wider than the Tarpon 12, more weight capacity yet still as fast.
Bungee system on the front hatch.
Nice tankwell.
Lots of flat areas for mounting stuff.
Big, comfortable, open cocpit.
Ability to adjust the seat while in the boat.

Negatives:

Bungee and hooks for the tankwell are useless.
Lack of padeyes on the whole boat.
The paddle leash is worthless and the hook for it is a hazard.
Overall the fasteners are wierd; screws in the seating area, hex heads, etc.
The small hatches don't fit right.
Water leaks in the small one in the cockpit in choppy conditions.

Paddling:

Speed is good for a 12' kayak.
It was a wet ride in choppy water but in I had it in some slop that most people wouldn't want to be in at all. Very stable.

I have added padeyes and I plan to put a new paddle keeper and glue that small hatch in the cockpit shut. 

Why did I still give it a 5? The Tarpon 12 is the only other boat you can compare it to (also a nice ride). All the other sit on tops have the built in foot rests (they bite) or don't have the built in seat back (lame).

If I had to compare this yak to my 160i I would give it a 3 but compared to other 11'-13' sit on tops available, it gets a 5. I'd buy it again.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

check out the blog done by one of the person working at Liquid Logic. Boat looks sweet. 14 would be a nice versatile boat.

http://liquidlogicmantaray.blogspot.com/

they even got a cool video.


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Would that be a 5 out of 5 or 5 out of a 10? To me it looks like one of the sweetest kayaks I have seen but I have not be looking as long as most have since I am new to the sport of kayak fishing.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I have one also and have to go with erfisher's review. Great cockpit very poor on the rigging stuff. The side carry handles are also poorly placed and are knuckle busters if you dig deep on a stroke. I removed mine and put nylon straps in place of them so they will lay flat while underway. I also have a tarpon 120 (wifes) and it compares favorably to it except for those exceptions.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry, that's 5 out of 5. I really do like it.

Rick, I think you are busting knuckles because it is wider than your Pungo or Tarpon.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

its their answer to the tarpon. i didnt care for it. prowler 15!


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Neil, if you put it up against my Tarpon 160 there is no comparison. A 12' kayak has it's place like in the New River where I took the Manta Ray last month. But if you ask me, anyone looking at a yak to fish the Ches. Bay should be looking in the 14'-16' range.

Tom


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

There is a good review comparing tarpon140 and Mata Ray 14. It also has side by side pictures.

http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/4126086261/m/4091030142


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

There's also a decent looking manta ray 12 with fishfinder and other accessories on sale for decent price...

http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/458607442/m/9461050142


----------

